# How many platies in 20 gallon?



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

How many platies can fit in a 20 gallon? In-hood commercial filter, weekly 25% water changes.

No other fish.

I like platies. The angelfish in my 90 gal also like baby platies. I have a spare 20 gal. Two birds with one stone...


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

well i would say just enough to find a breeding colony. they breed fast and often. so dont really need to get alot. maybe 5-7 ?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

2 M and 3F should keep your angels in a steady supply of live treats... LOL


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Seems evil, but somehow so right....

How many adults can I hope to house in the tank, maximum? I also quite like the look of them. 

The tank won't be planted (horror!)


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

5 is good, 3f + 2m


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with TT, 5-7 would be a good number for a 20gal tank.


----------

